# Solved: Frozen touchpad on Packard Bell Easynote TM



## Tigger27 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this so I hope I'm posting on the write page  I have a Packard Bell Easynote TM with windows 7. The problem I have is the touchpad is completely frozen and I'm having to use a usb mouse of my pc to use the laptop, which is annoying the kids because they can no longer use the pc so I have a dilemma with kids and laptop, please help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the touch frozen or disabled 
have a look in control panel - mouse 
also one of the F keys may enable / disable - sometimes FN+F9 or FN+F11


----------



## Tigger27 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, I've tried all of that but it's still not working  I can see my laptop going out of the window soon  thanks for your reply though


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try in safe mode - see if it works 
start the PC and keep tapping F8 - choose safemode - does it work now


----------



## Tigger27 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, thankyou for your reply. I have managed to do it by reading the instruction booklet. It's the Fn + F6.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us Know - it will help ther searching the forum


----------

